# I fish alone and have my hands full!!!



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I gave ole Lake Erie another try.


*I fish alone video - click here!! :T*​
Fished alone for above average walleye. 

Water temperature @58
Wind NE 5-15 mph
Waves 1-2 changing 2-4
Fishing in 40-46 FOW
Trolling worm harnesses (spinners) using individual planer boards and drop weights

I was using my Ipilot auto steer feature to help control the troll in the wind and the waves (Love it). I just loaded my new Lake Master contour map for Lake Erie (Love it). 

I also brought 3 landing nets (1 large for hawgs and 2 mediums). Why bring 3 nets?


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

Great work. I really enjoyed watching the video. Very impressive.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

that was great video! did you have a guy in helicopter following you and filming or?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Good video. Didn't see anything over 2 foot on the waves, barely 1's the way I call em.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Big piece of pool noodle over your net handle will prevent the expensive loss. I used neon green color... some here have been known to use hot pink!


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great Job on the Show!


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I know just how you feel with that ranger net. Wish mine would sink. Nice job!


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

KaGee said:


> Big piece of pool noodle over your net handle will prevent the expensive loss. I used neon green color... some here have been known to use hot pink!


thanks for the great idea. i sacrificed a beckman to the sea gods a few weeks back. went back to a ranger


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Great job on the fishin and the video.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Great catch and super video of your efforts to catch them.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Fisherman, Producer, Director, Editor....he's a one-man band ! LOL

First, though, great job. Lots of us have trouble netting a fish with more hands onboard, and your video was great.

Good job, all the way around. Nice fish.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

That video was awesome. You had me laughing the whole time.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job Mr.Ross, good thing you brought the big net cause who knows how you would have landed that big ugly sheephead in the middle


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Great video....


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Excellent video Sam. Laughed my.. off.
Good job man.


----------



## Dougyefresh (May 12, 2010)

Great job making that video!


----------



## evangelion (Jun 25, 2009)

That was a good video thanks. It was almost like fishing. Wanted to get out today. Too many obligations


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Russ - my swollen head does not look like a sheephead

My other nets are floaters

Ranger was a garage sale purchase and a tripping hazard will be replaced on monday

Thank for kind words

Will out fishing again on monday


Composed and sent from a tiny cell phone keyboard


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice video, could you show us your set up? I'm always looking for a new 
.?
Thanks,

Nik,

As a afterthought I guess I'm to careful? But on a big body of water, I NEVER go out alone. Just what I do.


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

Great video showing a single handed crew in operation. 

I fish alone and have added an AutoTether to kill the outboard should I happen to fall overboard.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

BlackH2odog said:


> Great video showing a single handed crew in operation.
> 
> I fish alone and have added an AutoTether to kill the outboard should I happen to fall overboard.


won't the dogs save ya?


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

hilarious about the 8' leader.....Good video again man!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

That was AWESOME.I used to fish by myself alsne tip for you,Shorten up your leaders to around 5ft.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice feeesh!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Many people fish alone on Erie.

For many fishermen......it's a "religious" experience.

Good luck....be safe out there.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Great vid. you got lucky and have and ipilot. try it in a 21' throphy with out one i've had a few crazy Ivans. thats a trip. lol great fish WTG


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

My buddies (Magic Stik and Smaoke on Water) and I are registered in the 2012 Spring Fling Walleye Derby and time is running out to catch a 11 pounder needed to make the top 5 cut (note to myself: what am I thinking - that's a huge fish). 

Fished Monday and could not muster anything larger than 8 pounds. By the way - hit a HERD of farm animals and it was ugly, including several double headers. Going back out Wednesday in search of the 11 pounder.


Do not be fooled by my MOVIE STAR looks, I do take some safety measures (*safety fist*







). I realize that you never have enough preperation and safety. 

I wear automatic PFD when fishing alone. Of course I have a marine radio and cellphone ( in a *water proof *case).

I rigged all the electrical and mechanical on my boat, and I included a tethered kill switch to the remote steering kicker motor (thought - fall overboard and kill the motor - then you would have to swim to the boat ).









*(Look at that brand new net  )*

Dual battery system, one battery at the stern and one midship with individual A/B switches. The boat is small and I arranged handy tools (pliers, knife, shot glass, etc) throughout boat within easy reach. I also have all required safety equipment required by the US coast gaurd.

I might be a little crazy, but I want to live to be crazy for another day.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Snuck out and tried dipsey fishing. Got 4 so far

Best of all got me first single handed double


Composed and sent from a tiny cell phone keyboard


----------

